

Localhost.io - eismcc
https://github.com/briangu/localhost.io
Easily make any directory a website running at localhost.
======
GreyTheory
8 lines of scala code?

Really?

I suppose I can't flaw it...

------
friggeri
With, hmm... 0 lines of python:

    
    
      $ python -m SimpleHTTPServer

~~~
eismcc
true, but using the same logic, 0 lines of java:

java -jar dist/localhost-dist.jar /var/www/site

